# Dork Dungeon and The World's Largest Dungeon



## Siron (Oct 3, 2006)

A new and detailed World's Largest Dungeon blog has been started at the Dork Dungeon blog on myspace. I've put as much effort as I can into the details. Sometimes I rant, sometimes I joke, but I'm tracking character growth and game statistics as well as providing a marked map to see where we've been so far. We would love to have anyone that is interested pop on by and take a look. Feel free to send add requests if you dig what we're doing. One session down and around 30 or more to go!Dork Dungeon Blog


----------



## Siron (Oct 18, 2006)

*Session 2 of Our World's Largest Dungeon Campaign*

It's only been up for a bit, but go and check it out and let us know what ya think.Dork Dungeon Blog: The World's Largest Dungeon


----------

